# A year at the dump



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow, time flies. I drove by this place the other day trying to find a way around traffic and thought I would take a couple of pics. This is a trash to fuel plant in Portsmoth Virginia that I worked on around 85-86 when it was going up. About 12 stories with 4 burners and a billion miles of pipe and steel. This was the first real industrial job I worked on and although it looks like a dump now (pun intended) it was kinda cool to remember all of the stupid things we did to save time.

I remember a buddy of mine tied a rope around my waist while I walked out on a 12ft plank spread across a couple of I-Beams 10 stories up. He stood on the end of the board (250lb +) while I spent 15min painting (125lbs)what would have taken us 4 hours to rig up. Do something fast enough where the saftey guy would'nt see and spend the next 4 hours eating lunch. Since most of the grating wasn't up yet I learned how to get too comfortable walking steel. I almost thought I could have bounced those days.

Slopping zink oxide is a long ways from what I do now but it was kinda of fun reminiscing when I drove by it.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

working how you describe will grow you a pair. 

thx for the pix


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

daArch said:


> working how you describe will grow you a pair.


Yea, a tombstone and a daisy.


----------

